# Dogtra Edge



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

I've had my new Dogtra Edge four collar system for over a week now and I really like it! Anybody else have one yet? What are your thoughts?


----------



## whiskey river (Aug 2, 2012)

I too am interested in any reviews on the dogtra edge


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't had great luck with mine, have sent it back once and will be returning it again. It hasn't been consistent in delivering correction and doesn't seem to work most of the time.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

L Baker, Have you bench tested your unit? Feel free to call me & I can talk you through testing if you want. I now have over four months of hard everyday use on mine. All four collars have been used in training. Have not had a single issue with mine.


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, appreciated. I have tested the collar. The day after my posting I was contacted by the Dogtra rep and they have arranged to send me a new replacement collar. I currently have 3 Dogtra collars and have always been impressed with their customer service and this is another fine example. I will receive the collar next week and further comment after a good field test.

Thanks again for the offer of help.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

I am not a big fan of the layout. The four buttons are all for different dogs. On the Other Dogtra there is one button of nick and one for constant so I can step up the correction with one hand. on the edge I need to turn a dial with a second hand. the four buttons don't do me a lot of good cause I only train one dog at a time and can just switch the collar. The multiple button for multiple collar thing is something more for pointers the retrievers. It is kind of like a tri-tronics rip off that leaves off the best feature of the tri-tronics.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Nate, I've easily adapted to being able to perform "rise" corrections with one hand. I run the button with my middle finger and the intensity dial with my index finger, just like on my Dogtra 7102H (with a nick and continuous button) transmitter.

We often are in need of being able to provide collar correction to multiple retrievers at the same time when training, so, I really like the individual button per collar feature.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim McGarry said:


> Nate, I've easily adapted to being able to perform "rise" corrections with one hand. I run the button with my middle finger and the intensity dial with my index finger, just like on my Dogtra 7102H (with a nick and continuous button) transmitter.


Training yesterday I realized I no longer hold my Edge transmitter as stated above. I now run the buttons with my thumb and the rehostat intensity dial with my index finger.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had my Edge since this past summer, and no problems. I like the "barrel" transmitter, maybe a "hangover" from Tritronics transmitter days? One thing, one needs a strong "thumb-push" to turn off the transmitter, I have noticed, need to be sure it is off before putting away for the day.


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

Dogtra replaced the collar, I have had the new one for 3 weeks, used it every day and no problems, is working great.


----------



## OFM (Feb 12, 2013)

Always had excellent customer service from Dogtra


----------



## lailacoopers (Feb 19, 2013)

Dogtra Edge for many years I use this collar on my dog and Indeed it's very effective on training my dog I got a better result! It is also available in 2 & 3 dog system


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Nate_C said:


> I am not a big fan of the layout. The four buttons are all for different dogs. On the Other Dogtra there is one button of nick and one for constant so I can step up the correction with one hand. on the edge I need to turn a dial with a second hand. the four buttons don't do me a lot of good cause I only train one dog at a time and can just switch the collar. The multiple button for multiple collar thing is something more for pointers the retrievers. It is kind of like a tri-tronics rip off that leaves off the best feature of the tri-tronics.


Yup, I love Dogtra service and reliability,but for your reasons I have relegated this system to a backup for the tri tronics. Way too many operations to ramp up corrections while the student is messing up.


----------

